# Need help! Leichte Interaktionen



## Mrs.Ahnungslos (27. Dez 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich studiere Medienkonzeption und bin im 1.Semester und habe nun seit 3 Monaten Programmieren.
Zuerst mit Processing und jetzt steigen wir um auf eclipse.
Java also.

Unsere Aufgabe ist es ein Konzept zu erstellen in dem wir erklären, wie wir die einzelnen Aufgaben realisieren und mit welchen Funktionen (Schleifen, if Claufes,....etc.)

Aufgabe
Erstellen Sie die Dokumentation zu einer weiterentwickelten Winterlandschaft. Hierbei sollen
zunächst die Vögel intelligenter werden und gezielt zum Vogelhaus und aus dem Bild fliegen.
Konzipieren Sie zudem eine Nutzeraktion mit komplexen Auswirkungen, z.B. Vögel füttern oder
Vögel mit Schneeballkanonen abschießen.


Wäre cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Es geht nicht darum es zu programmieren sondern nur zu erläutern wie!? (das jedoch präzise und genau)


1. Vögel fliegen gezielt zum Vogelhaus nach und nach
2. Vögel fliegen aus dem Bild
3. Vögel werden abgeschmissen
4. Vögel werden gefüttert


Also zu 3. z.B. habe ich mir gedacht das der Mouse immer ein ein Schneeball folgt, das würde ja durch zuweisen gehen, das wüsste ich. Und dann fängts schon an, wie programmier ich da, das der Vogel auf den ich klicke (Vögel sind in einer Klasse und durch ein Array abgespeichert) weg ist oder dass dann der Vogel anders aussieht?


Bitte bitte helft mir, das wäre so super!


Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Marcinek (27. Dez 2011)

Wie sollen wir hier helfen? - Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe ist, die Lösung zu schreiben. - Das tut hier niemand (umsonst).

Um deine Frage nachd em Vogel zu beantworten.

Du klickst auf eine Stelle und hast somit koordinaten x, y.

Dann schaust du, ob die Trefferbox eines Vogels diese Koordinaten schneidet.

Wenn ja, dann hast du den Vogel um den es geht und änderst sein aussehen oder entfernst ihn aus dem array.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## tagedieb (28. Dez 2011)

Am Besten du liest dir das Spiele Tutorial von Quaxli durch (http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/54795-quaxli-2d-spiele-tutorial.html).

Da wird erklaert wie ein Spiel entwickelt wird, wie die Sprites gerendert wird, wie sich der Status der Spielfiguren aendern und die Kollisionskontrolle.


----------



## Marco13 (28. Dez 2011)

Hm. Das Tutorial könnte ein "Overkill" sein. Wichtiger wäre IMHO erstmal, was "weiterentwickelt" bedeutet - also worauf schon aufgebaut wird, welcher Code schon da ist, was alles schon bekannt ist zu MouseListenern usw (ich weiß gerade nicht auswendig, wie detailliert auf letztere in Quaxlis Tutorial überhaupt eingegangen wird - und wenn man von Processing kommt, hat man eh ein anderes Weltbild  )


----------



## ARadauer (28. Dez 2011)

Ich bin auch der Meinung. Also wenn die Frage ist, wei du den bestehenden Code so erweitern kannst um die Aufgben zu realisieren. Müssen wir den aktuellen Code kennen.
Also Vögel wohin fliegen lassen... naja Java ist eine sehr abstrakte Sprache, da gibt es 100 Wege um ans Ziel zu kommen...


----------



## Mrs.Ahnungslos (28. Dez 2011)

danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Ich hab hier nen Link wo ihr dann euch auch den Source-Code anschaun könnt.

Bin euch dankbar für jede Hilfe, wobei das Vogelhaus noch fehlt.


----------



## Mrs.Ahnungslos (28. Dez 2011)

Aufg10 : Built with Processing


----------



## Marco13 (28. Dez 2011)

GANZ Abstrakt: Überlegen, welche Methoden es in den Klassen geben müßte, und welche Parameter sie brauchen... z.B. sowas wie
void wurdeVonSchneekugelGetroffen(boolean trueOderFalse);
in der Vogelklasse, damit man etwas anderes zeichnen kann, wenn der Vogel getroffen wurde.

Aber... das soll jetzt in Java nachgebaut werden oder was...?! ???:L


----------

